# How to find out the motherboard?



## ClouD7 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wanna find out my motherboard model, but I at least know it's an Intel.

Reason is that I would like to get some RAM and a new video card o I can play games better.

If you could possibly help, I'd be VERY thankful.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF, download and run cpu-z linked below, it will show you what motherboard you have and what memory you have installed. Remember, that if you intend to upgrade the videocard to make sure your psu will be able to handle the additional load


----------

